# Betta and guppies



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

I bought a 2.5 gallon acrylic tank for my betta. The tank came with a divider, so I used it to put the betta on one side, and some male guppies on the other. Its been a couple of days since I got them, but now I only have 1 guppie left... The first one died when it was eating. after it was done, it started to descend to the bottom. The other fish weresorta tapping its tail, and it started to move again, and descend, until it got to the bottom. Now theres only 1 left. What could be causing them to die?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

First off this is the saltwater section!

Do you know how to cycle a tank? How many did you add at once? How many guppies? 1 betta and 1 guppy is plenty for a 2.5 in the stocking aspect. 

Also, Guppies should not be kept with Bettas or other fin-nipping fish, as they will harass them. Pertty much Bettas hate everything they see so there arn't really and tank mates for a betta that will fit in a 2.5.


----------



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

Well seeing that I already poasted here, can anyone else help? the filter is working fine, and I feed them 2 times a day. They aren't togethor, just in the same tank. Theres a divider in the middle to seperate the fish, one side betta, one side guppies. Well now, guppie.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

1 betta and 1 guppy might even overstock the tank. Is it cycled? How often do you do water changes? What are your tank parameters?

And I think that the problem would be the guppies nipping the bettas fins. Not the other way around


----------



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

Like I said before, the betta and the guppie is seperated by a plastic divider, so they cannot meet. The tank was meant for 2 bettas, so I can put 1 on either side. The water is fairly clean, the last time I changed it was like 4 days ago.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lets get straight to the point: one betta is all the fish you can fit. You could have one ghost shrimp and a snail/ some MTS .


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Xkookooman, the # of fish that can be put in a 2.5 gal. tank is an individual decision. Do your research and decide for yourself. As for what killed your fish.... there is also no definitive answer, but you have been asked twice in this thread about "cycling". Do you know what that means???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

moving this thread to fresherwaters... my advice, look up what cycling is.


----------



## xkookooman (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok. thx. I dont think i need the divider anymore though. The betta and the guppoe seem to be getting along well.

So how many times would i need to change the water inside the tank? And would cycling start over if i do, or does the bacteria itself attach to the tank. Or is it just in the water..


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't suggest you remove the divider.

Cycling is when the tank is gets a build up of bacteria in the tank to help breakdown wastes and harmful chemicals in the water. Most of the bacteria are in the filter, and then some are on the gravel, and lastly in the water. By doing a water change you are helping these bacteria do their job by taking out the excess chemicals that it can't break down. So to answer your question, no cycling does not start all over again. I suggest you do a search for cycling because there are some excellent threads here about the process of cycling.

About your question on doing water changes... I would suggest doing it at least once a week.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It was made for bettas? Does it have a filter or an airstone?


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> About your question on doing water changes... I would suggest doing it at least once a week.


*Partial* (10% to 20%) water change once a week. Can slow to bi-weekly when your tank has matured. As said before, search for threads on _*Nitrogen cycle*_ to explain the chemical changes the bacteria make in your water.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

With a system as small as a 2.5 gallon I think 50-75% water changes are actually better... a 10-20% water change is so small! Also if it doesn't have a filter I would highly suggest getting a small one for it.


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> With a system as small as a 2.5 gallon I think 50-75% water changes are actually better... a 10-20% water change is so small! Also if it doesn't have a filter I would highly suggest getting a small one for it.


Bettas tend to be somewhat hardy, so I suppose the larger water changes may be OK. My concern is that unless your water is well buffered (mine is extremely soft) the nitrogen cycle tends to push pH down. A 50% to 75% water change could cause rather too large a change in water parameters and stress the fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Fishfirst has a point. Without a filter, you don't have a nitrogen cycle to worry about and without a nitrogen cycle, PH shock is the least of your worries. Large water changes will dilute the ammonia, which is the main concern.....


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

xkookooman mentioned in his 2d post in this thread that his filter was working fine, though he didn't say what type of filter he has.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Your right Joe. I missed that. Sorry!


----------

